# Fulfillment Services Needed



## vinsavage (May 3, 2011)

Hi! 

My name is Vin Savage, and i am a graphic designer. I Need a price quote to print full bleed on black tshirts.
Lets say 100 shirts for first order. Sizes s-xxxl for men and i would guess a s-xl for women. It would also be helpful if you can email me a list of tshirt companys you offer. Iam looking to print on high quality shirts.

Thank You! 

Vincent Tala
646-244-7040
[email protected]


----------



## vinsavage (May 3, 2011)

I should have mentioned that iam looking for DTG digital prints.

Thanks


----------

